# Visitors Visa Section 11 (6) change of condition



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Application for ******* has been accepted at the Visa Operation Hub and will be forwarded to the Department of Home Affairs for processing, can someone tell me what this means, is it a guarantee I will get a permit???


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

this is the status of the application, first stage of application, it needs to say that application received by dha


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

Before you applied for any form of Visa or change of status, you should have 90% confidence that your application will be positive. No one can tell you from here whether your application will be successful or not. 

Goodluck!!


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Thanks for info Fashyman


----------



## FASHYMAN (Nov 22, 2016)

u can click thanks on the post as well lol


----------



## RomeoEbony (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi! I noticed your title is Visitors Visa Section 11(6) _change of condition_. I'm also desperately seeking advice on this visa.

Can I please ask, did you apply to change from another visitor's visa to 11(6)?

I have been under the impression that you must return to your country of origin to apply for 11(6). According to the VFS documentation page:
vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/visitor-visa-11



> "Notes: No person holding a visitor's visa may apply for a change of status to his or her visa while in the Republic, unless under exceptional circumstances set out below:
> is in need of emergency lifesaving medical treatment for longer than three months;
> is an accompanying spouse or child of a holder of the business or work visa, who wishes to apply for a study or work visa;
> be that the holder's continued stay in the Republic is required for any purpose related to a criminal trial in the Republic: Provided that such application shall be initiated by the relevant Deputy Director of Public Prosecutions and addressed to the Director-General.
> Visitor's visa section 11(6) in ONLY issued to a Spouse of a South African citizen or permanent residence holder who is in possession of a Relative's visa. Such person must apply for a Visitor's visa section 11(6) to allow him or her to work, study or conduct business. It cannot be issued to any other dependent person (brother, sister, mother, father, etc)."


This article from last year seems to contradict this, however.

immigrationspecialists.co.za/changeofconditionsallowedforsouthafricanspousevisa



> "This means that every sposue in SA who has been unable to lodge an application due to the fact that he or she entered the country on a visitors visa may now apply for a change of conditions from a visitors 11(1) to a Visitors 11(6)."


What I am now understanding is that I was confused. I am now concluding that the 11(6) must be applied for from your country of origin if it is an entirely new visa. BUT, if you are already in South Africa on a visitor's visa, 11(6) can be simply acquired by applying for a change in condition to any other visitor's visa? Can anyone please confirm?

I have been pulling my hair out over this one for three months. I am currently in South Africa on a volunteer visitor's visa and I am marrying my partner on the 15th and have a job offer from the organisation I volunteer at. So I was planning to go home to New Zealand to apply for 11(6), but it appears I won't have to if I can apply for a change in exisiting visa conditions within SA?

Thanks in advance for help from anybody!


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

@Romeo - I was holding a relative visa


----------



## Bongie.angel (Feb 19, 2017)

Which visa/permit do have now? if not relative visa check with VFS call centre if it's allowable to apply... these regulations change daily...


----------



## RomeoEbony (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, I hold a volunteer visitor's visa 
expatforum.com/expats/south-africa-expat-forum-expats-living-south-africa/1229849-confusion-over-how-acquire-visitors-visa-11-6-a


----------



## dotmhg (Aug 15, 2016)

how long did your visa take ?


----------

